# Couldn't make fs properly. Installation aborted



## chefarov (Sep 21, 2009)

I am trying to install(custom) Freebsd-7.2 at a laptop which hosts Vista, and ubuntu already. I made 8GB space from a primary partition, and started the installation.
Step 3: I create a freebsd partition. Click Q and I get 

```
"chunk ad4s1 does not start on a track boundary."
"chunk ad4s2 << << << ... "
"chunk ad4s3 << << << ... "
ad4s1 is labeled us unknown(Is the recovery partition I think)
ad4s2 is windows C:
ad4s3 is windows E:
```
and after that comes the freebsd. I click ok ang go to ->
step4: I create /, swap, /usr, /var with appropriate space.
In the final step I get : "*Unable to find device node for /dev/X in dev! The creation of filesystems will be aborted*" -> ok ->
"Couldn't make fs properly, aborting..." -> ok -> "The commit operation completed with no errors. Not updating /etc files" 
and I get back to menu.

.. When I click step 3: I get the usual message about the disk geometry. 
Any ideas?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Pentium 4
_8 daily build, iso install to sata on Promise controller
Same error.  I've several notes written down that the
issue *maybe* has been fixed during sept. in either _8 OR _9.
Those notes are general impressions.  Could be something else,
like a NIC that needs to be inactivated in the bios first, or
some other hard-to-pin-down  issue...


----------



## chefarov (Sep 25, 2009)

freebsd_8.0-RC1 same problem


----------

